# HUGE Florida Fisherman ll 44 hr. Full Moon Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:
Mangrove snapper tend to go a little 'crazy' during full moon periods, they get very hungry. Night fishing, just before the full of the moon, is considered my many to be the best of times. Full moon catches often fill the boxes:

The August full moon is 08/26/18 @ 7:58 A.M. The Florida Fisherman ll is ready to go and so are we. This 44 hour full moon trip is very special. Representing our veterans, our dedication to freedom, is career Navy man Mr. Thomas Ryan:

Mr. Ryan is ready, and so are we. Let's go!

In what has become a tradition on the Florida, the great line toss, Will goes for the gold, his confidence is high.

Will he hit the piling? Find out 2:39 minutes into the video at the end of this report.
First things first. Jersey Girl at her best:

Will & James tell, show, us 'how-to'!

What a beautiful sun set:

While some enjoy the wonders of nature, others troll:

Late Friday evening, we are ready:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida, does more than tell us how... He shows us!

We listen:







An ever so tired stowaway:


Not so cute:

The bite has not been fast, but steady:



The ever present, 'endangered' American Red snapper:



No better way to greet the morning:









Time to go looking for the really BIG boys. The deep water wrecks are a long ways off, a good time to reflect on the past and the price of freedom, freedom to seek our version of the American dream, to fish.
In 1971 Captain Wilson Hubbard established overnight weekend trips to the far offshore fishing grounds. Decades later these trips still offer the modern-day sportsman/woman opportunities that are much more than just fishing trips; they are adventures that dreams are made of. The 'Mountains' of fish caught often defy the imagination of even the seasoned pro. To most the interaction among fishermen is ever bit as exciting as the fishing. Everyone has a story to tell. What an honor sharing the stories, lives, of the many veterans who often sail on the Florida Fisherman ll. 'We the people' of this great country owe our veterans more than we could ever re-pay them.

The United States Declaration of Independence was issued in 1776. We have been, are, and will always be, the land of the FREE because of our veterans, courageous men and women who are more than willing to give, in the name of freedom, all they can possibly give. What an honor having such a man on the Florida for this 'overnight weekend trip':
Mr. Thomas J. Ryan,

a career navy man, was born, 6/8/53, in Plattsburgh, New York. Mr. Ryan joined the navy in 1971. He served on cruisers as well as the biggest of the big:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This man among men, this dedicated family man, has sailed above the Arctic Circle, as well as crossing the Equator.**'Everyone has a story to tell'! Mr. Ryan's 'story', his dedication to the Navy, to family, is fascinating. "Being in the Navy has been the best thing that ever happened in my life. My wife of 25 years has been a real life-savor. I could never have made it without her and the support from both our families".
Than you sir, thank you for your support, for you never ending support of family and Country. Thank you!
Mr. Ryan can sail above the Arctic Circle, but can he catch our Florida fish? You had better believe it:

Watch Mr. Ryan in action 11:24 minutes into the video at the end of this report.
Time to go to work, time to show the donkey who the boss really is. As usual, fishing coach Mr. John Martin leads the way:

The donkeys are ready for a fight, but so are we:
























Back at the dock:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

My fishing career began in Tampa Bay in a boat just like the one below:

The jackpot winning Grouper hit the scales at 13.7 pounds, Amberjack, 57 pounds, Snapper, 6.3 pounds.

Next week's 39 hour trip will be the last one before dry dock. The Florida will not be back in action until October, 19. See you then.

* *check out the action packed video of our trip. You will not believe grown men being brought to their knees:

* * * **






Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No mystery fish Mr Bob? Nice report as always.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bob is living the dream!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Did not catch any mystery fish this weekend, hopefully next. 
Bob is living the dream!!!! I'll buy that!!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Enjoy your posts sir.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you. It's an honor bringing them to you.


----------

